# San Sebastian, Bilbao and Santander



## cch (9 Jul 2008)

Hi, myself and my fiance are heading over to Spain in two weeks. We're actually flying into Biarritz and working our way down through Saint Jean de Luz and down to San Sebastian. 
I was just wondering of anyone has covered this route before and if so could you reccommend a stop either between San Sebastian and Bilbao or Bilbao and Santander for two nights. And any other tips would be great also, thanks CCH.


----------



## z106 (9 Jul 2008)

i did that very trip before.

Santander was a not great at all in my book.

Th erest were well worth seeing though.
Especially san sebastian.


----------



## cch (9 Jul 2008)

We're flying home from Santander, so just there the night before we go at least. Can you remember any nice towns along the way, we have two nights to spare? Also did you rent a car, we're thinking of renting just for four days from San Sebastian. thanks a mil


----------



## z106 (9 Jul 2008)

cch said:


> We're flying home from Santander, so just there the night before we go at least. Can you remember any nice towns along the way, we have two nights to spare? Also did you rent a car, we're thinking of renting just for four days from San Sebastian. thanks a mil


 
Ya - rented a car in bilbao - droppe it off in biarritz.

Only went to teh places you mentioned
i.e. jean de luz, bilbao, san sebastian, santander.

Passed throiugh a couple of towns in the car alriht.
Passed through some spanish one which was the origin of ETA - bit of a tourist attraction. QUite small though - you wouldn't be spending the night there or anything.

How long you going for by teh way?

San sebastian deserves a few nights of your time.


----------



## cch (9 Jul 2008)

Just going for seven nights not sure if its enough but thats all we have. Accommodation in San Sebastain seems to be a bit of a problem though, can't manage to find anything. Where did ye stay? We seem to be doing your trip in reverse starting with Biarritz and ending in Santander.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (10 Jul 2008)

I did a similar trip last October. We were to fly to Vitoria in Northern Spain but Ryanair couldn't land and we were "dropped off" in Santander. We made our way direct from Santander to San Sebastian by coach (four hours). On reflection it would have been easier to travel to Bilbao first by coach and then by coach from Bilbao to San Sebastian.
Have a look at the following web site and navigate your way to the San Sebastian section www.madridman.com via his Rest of Spain link.  If you click under hostels/pensions you will be shown a huge selection of pensions for San Sebastian. We stayed at www.pensionedorta.com well positioned in the Old Town.
When in San Sebastian visit the seaside town of Hondarribia. Have a look at www.maribelsguides.com. We spent 3 nights in San Sebastian, two in Bilbao and and two in Vitoria.


----------



## QED (10 Jul 2008)

Is there beaches and nightlife in Biarritz to keep a couple entertained for a summer holiday (approx 1 week).


----------



## lluvia (10 Jul 2008)

I would highly recommend the guesthouses around the basque country to sleep, have a look in www.nekatur.net they are in my opinion the best quality for money. As for where to go I would definitly stay in hondarribia, san sebastian is amazing and great night life, bilbao is very nice as well and good for going out too, other towns that I like are, bermeo, lekeitio, elantxove... Here is a link to basque tourism web page [broken link removed]. Enjoy!


----------



## macnas (10 Jul 2008)

Try here? Santillana del mar
http://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/index.cfm?articleid=1732 

and here?

[broken link removed]


----------



## gearoid (10 Jul 2008)

Santillana del Mar is beautiful but it is very over-touristed by the looks of what I saw when we drove through. It is also no longer on the sea, about 4k inland.

I prefer Asturias to the Basque country

Some of these are fabulous:

http://www.casonasasturianas.com


----------



## macnas (10 Jul 2008)

Yes but the stop was to be near Santander?


----------



## gearoid (10 Jul 2008)

Llanes and other parts of Asturias in the hotel guide are less than 100km from Santander. Not too far in a car you would agree?


----------



## cch (10 Jul 2008)

Thanks a million to everyone who replied, you have been very helpful.


----------



## cch (29 Jul 2008)

Just back from our trip. Great places to visit and thanks to everyone who gave us all the advice. We got accommodation in San Sebastian in the end, the Jazz festival was on, great fun, free concerts on the beach till all hours.


----------

